
Hacker Who Busts Child Pornographers on the Dark Net - ithilglin909
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/ywbmyb/meet-the-hacker-who-busts-child-pornographers-on-the-dark-net?utm_campaign=broad&utm_source=mbfbads
======
sandworm101
Me thinks thou doth protest too much.

As an attorney I can tell you that child pornography (now known as "child
abuse imagery, a term with which I disagree) is turning up absolutely
everywhere. Some crim defense lawyers call it the new crack. Want to see a
very interesting perspective, one that we almost never here? Here is an
interview with some victims. It's not what you might expect.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2MIKX5VVd8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2MIKX5VVd8)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALupJt2OjXo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALupJt2OjXo)

I used to teach a course for cops that covered the definition of child porn.
I've had to amend that definition in recent years. In short: teenagers are now
taking pole dancing lessons. They are going to national competitions, putting
their vids on youtube, and getting screaming mad at any suggestion that they
be taken down. Standards change.

------
dvt
Yet another sub-par Vice article. Why even give this guy a platform? He
clearly doesn't understand how law enforcement sting or undercover operations
work.

Further, this was already discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15425906](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15425906)

